# Which console should I buy?



## Upchuck (Nov 29, 2009)

There may be numerous threads on this, but I am buying myself one for Christmas and want to know which is the best.  I like war games, preferably ones set in WWII.  I also like games like the old Doom.

I am not even sure what types of consoles are out there.  I don't have a flash telly either, just a 14inch bog standard granny one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2009)

the dearest one.


----------



## Upchuck (Nov 29, 2009)

I am torn between Xbox and PS3.  I am more used to PS controls but something in me thinks the Xbox is more romantic.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 29, 2009)

The xbox is your best bet. Cheaper, more games, better online play.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 29, 2009)

The PS3 is your best bet. Better games, better hardware, free online play.


----------



## Upchuck (Nov 29, 2009)

I wont be playing online I don't think.  I just want something I can plug in to the telly and play WWii games or war games by myself.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 29, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I am torn between Xbox and PS3.  I am more used to PS controls but s*omething in me thinks the Xbox is more romantic.*





then follow your heart


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 29, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> The PS3 is your best bet. Better games, better hardware, free online play.



More expensive, fewer games, weak online play. Better hardware though, for sure.


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 29, 2009)

You are on the allies side in most WWII games . It may not be what your expecting upchuck


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 29, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I like war games, preferably ones set in WWII.  I also like games like the old Doom.



A PC.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 29, 2009)

Get a 360


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 29, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I just want something I can plug in to the telly and play Wii games



Probably want a Wii, then.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 29, 2009)

Buy a new flash TV.


----------



## yield (Nov 29, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I wont be playing online I don't think.  I just want something I can plug in to the telly and play WWii games or war games by myself.



John Lewis are doing the Playstation 3 slim 120gb for £199 instore. 

Then get a copy of Call of Duty: World at War. Can get it second hand for £15 at cex or new for £20 at gamestation.

Assuming you mean first-person shooter rather than real-time strategy?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> The xbox is your best bet. Cheaper, more games, better online play.



In a nutshell.


----------



## mattie (Nov 29, 2009)

PS3, just because it ain't MS.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 29, 2009)

Either a PS2 or a Game & Watch would be fine.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> More expensive, fewer games, weak online play. Better hardware though, for sure.



Dunno about better in terms of graphics but yeah more reliable...


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 29, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Dunno about better in terms of graphics but yeah more reliable...



Depends how old your xbox is , the new ones are very reliable.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 30, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Depends how old your xbox is , the new ones are very reliable.



PS3 still more so though.

Anyway, I have a PS3 and a Wii. Don't get a Wii it's not good for what you want.
If you want a Bluray player or really, really must have a PS3 exclusive title - you might like Killzone 2 for example - then get a PS3 otherwise get the Xbox 360; it's cheaper and most of the cross platform games have been written for it so they look better than the PS3 versions.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 30, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Depends how old your xbox is , the new ones are very reliable.



Depends on what you mean by new? I bought one on January 2nd, two weeks later it stopped working. Got it replaced, than in August that one's disk drive died, sent it off to be repaired and it's still (knock on wood) going. 

Every 360 owner I've known has had at least two machines, the failure rate on them is beyond  a joke...


----------



## Corax (Nov 30, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Depends on what you mean by new? I bought one on January 2nd, two weeks later it stopped working. Got it replaced, than in August that one's disk drive died, sent it off to be repaired and it's still (knock on wood) going.
> 
> Every 360 owner I've known has had at least two machines, the failure rate on them is beyond  a joke...



Mine's never had a problem at all, so far... Over two years old now.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## c01642 (Nov 30, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I don't have a flash telly either, just a 14inch bog standard granny one.



The lads i work with all had problems with their PS3 on normal TV's. The frame rates were crap and most games ran realy slow. After a bit of research they found out it was a known problem. They all ended up getting HD TV's. I'm not sure if this affect the 360 as well.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 30, 2009)

I didn't notice you had a 14" telly when I posted. There's absolutely no point getting an Xbox 360 or PS3 with that telly. Get a PS2 instead.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 30, 2009)

Save up and get a decent telly first. Either that or an N64?


----------



## innit (Nov 30, 2009)

*willing to sell old N64  *

(not sure if it's romantic tho)


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 30, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> I didn't notice you had a 14" telly when I posted. There's absolutely no point getting an Xbox 360 or PS3 with that telly. Get a PS2 instead.



Fuck all that, get one of those 'Atari 2600 in a Joystick' type things.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 30, 2009)

innit said:


> *willing to sell old N64  *
> 
> (not sure if it's romantic tho)



Still have my N64 , nice and cosy in it's own sealed box  .


----------



## Upchuck (Nov 30, 2009)

Om I will look at PS2.  So long as I can play war games I'm happy.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 30, 2009)

Does your telly have a SCART socket?


----------



## Upchuck (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes.  I have used a first edition playstation on it.


----------



## keybored (Nov 30, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I like war games, preferably ones set in WWII.





Upchuck said:


> Yes.  I have used a first edition playstation on it.









Ace game, get this and don't bother with a newfangled console.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 30, 2009)

keybored said:


> Ace game, get this and don't bother with a newfangled console.



Heh that was a great game even if it was just a Worms rip off with Rick Mayall voice overs!


----------



## Upchuck (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok.  I have decided on PS2 as it will double as a DVD player which will be handy.  Where do I buy one from?  Can you still get them in high st stores or should I ebay or amazon?


----------



## mattie (Nov 30, 2009)

They sell used ones in most games shops for 30 notes or thereabouts.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 30, 2009)

Get the PS2 slim model, the fat one was noisy and prone to failure. 

ebay will have tons of them, but a lot will be with a load of games that the buyers are expecting some sort of return from - a brief scan suggests you can pick up a bog standard one with no games and a single controller, plus all leads etc for anywhere around £40ish if you're lucky. On amazon the same is around £69 ish.
If you can get somewhere between those two prices from a high street shop then I'd go there as it'll be easier to sort out problems.


----------



## Upchuck (Nov 30, 2009)

Which high shops stock these?  Currys, Dixons, Comet, and Argos don't have them in their catalogue.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 30, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Which high shops stock these?  Currys, Dixons, Comet, and Argos don't have them in their catalogue.



Sorry, they'll be second hand ones in GAME or Gamestation.


----------



## cesare (Nov 30, 2009)

> Computer Exchange
> 
> 70 Tottenham Court Road, W1P 9AP, Tel 020 7916 3110 (for PCs) and 32 Rathbone Place, W1P 5RY (Games), Website: www.cex.co.uk, Tube: Tottenham Court Road, Show Map
> As well as stocking second-hand consoles (including PS2), games and manuals, the Computer Exchange is a handy place to track down new/used PC components such as motherboards, CPUs and graphics cards. Software prices are reasonable, with savings to be made on certain titles (though Adobe and Macromedia products are still sold close to RRP). DVD is now also part of the company's portfolio, with a good selection of new and recent releases (mainly Region 2). Well-worth a visit if you're looking to give a new lease of life to a tired old system, or just want some gaming fun on the cheap.



Tottenham Court Road's a good place to start generally.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 30, 2009)

cesare said:


> Tottenham Court Road's a good place to start generally.



I forget you types are all in 'That London' PS2 Slim £50


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 30, 2009)

> the fat one was noisy and prone to failure.



Pah! I had an original model PS2, bought about a year after launch (I wanted a DVD player ), and exchanged in full working order last year against my PS3. So ner, like.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 30, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Which high shops stock these?  Currys, Dixons, Comet, and Argos don't have them in their catalogue.



you're in my neck of the woods aren't you? gamestation in wood green is actuallty pretty good- the staff are nice and helpful when you need them to be without trying to pry ever more money from your pocket (the result of which i feel better about handing more over- go figure!).


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 30, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Pah! I had an original model PS2, bought about a year after launch (I wanted a DVD player ), and exchanged in full working order last year against my PS3. So ner, like.



So did I, but they were still prone to failure* and they were noisy, not to mention ugly.

* not xbox360 prone, but still a bit prone.


----------



## Upchuck (Nov 30, 2009)

Boycey said:


> you're in my neck of the woods aren't you? gamestation in wood green is actuallty pretty good- the staff are nice and helpful when you need them to be without trying to pry ever more money from your pocket (the result of which i feel better about handing more over- go figure!).



Can I ask for a cash discount?  I want a PS2 and Call of Duty and maybe a couple of James Bond's.  What other's are good?  Is there a PS2 equivalent to Doom?


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmm, now I'm wondering whether you should consider the original Xbox. That had Doom 3 on it and pretty much everything else you asked for.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 30, 2009)

and it's cheaper. It's got Halo and its sequel, Half-life 2, Medal of Honor - Frontline, Battlefield 2: Modern Combat.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 30, 2009)

Two good points, the original Xbox was a great console...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone know of any good xbox deals online? I want to buy one bundled with Forza motor sports if possible.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh that was a great game even if it was just a Worms rip off with Rick Mayall voice overs!



And in 3D!  I loved that game.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm tempted to get an original Xbox myself now, I never had one - I've never played Halo and there were loads of other decent games on it. The games don't look that dated either, pretty much up to Wii standard and are cheap as chips.


----------



## keybored (Nov 30, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Ok.  I have decided on PS2 as it will double as a DVD player which will be handy.  Where do I buy one from?  Can you still get them in high st stores or should I ebay or amazon?



£15 seems to be about the standard at car boots.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 30, 2009)

We gave a PS2 (slim) away last year. Or swapped it for a bottle of whiskey.

There's another one lying around somewhere, but I can't say whether or not it works... it's a launch model!


----------



## Boycey (Nov 30, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Can I ask for a cash discount?  I want a PS2 and Call of Duty and maybe a couple of James Bond's.  What other's are good?  Is there a PS2 equivalent to Doom?



they don't do cash discount but all their second hand stuff is checked and has a limited warranty (shit, they were so nice i'm turning into a fecking advert) 

the eggsbox is good for FPS games, not sure what the ps2 really has- it's less powerful so the big sprawling maps on the proper war games can be poorly rendered. i had a ps2 for the sake of gta, tried killzone on it and was sorely disappointed...


----------



## Upchuck (Dec 2, 2009)

I shall have a scout this week.  If I can pick up something with a few games for under £50 I will be happy.  I am fairly poor atm after driving lessons.


----------



## Upchuck (Dec 5, 2009)

Well I gots meself an Xbox witn controllers and a remote.  Well happy


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 5, 2009)

Excellent.


----------

